
Why Erlang Matters in 2008 - pius
http://www.p16blog.com/p16/2008/01/why-erlang-matt.html
======
Tichy
Armstrong himself said that Erlang was not designed for high performance, but
for high reliability, though. After playing with Erlang for a bit (it was fun,
sure enough), I am now more interested in the other trend for high performance
computing: creating server farms from Playstation 3 cell processors, or maybe
utilising the graphics processors for high performance computing. At least
that is where I have already read stories about people gaining an actual
advantage (computations done in a few hours that formerly took days).

How do cell processor and graphics chips compare, btw, does anybody have info
on that? I suppose the PS3 route is definitely the cheaper one for the time
being.

The downside is that both require C programming and dealings with hardware
specifics.

